# goldfish culling?



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

I was thinking of getting into goldfish and eventully breeding them and they say to cull out goldfish. Do any of cull your goldfish?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have a pond? Goldfish rarely if ever breed in an aquarium setting. Mostly because you have to mimick nature with weather changes and seasons (to include lighting to match the hours of natural daytime and nighttime) and that's a little hard to do. In a pond they do it just fine, but I would not attempt it in an aquarium, odds are you will never see any spawing behavior at all.


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

My mother just retiered and had a huge pond put in with a water fall, there are a dozen or so goldfish in there. I was just wondering if any1 ever culled goldfish


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't breed but to breeders culling is important for removing fish which are disformed or lack good color so you can continue to breed high quality fish


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

Also when you guys cull do you kill them?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Many people will have a meat eater for culling their fish. The keep a tank on the side and have their own supply of fresh food for their own fish.


----------

